# Frage zu Baggersee bei Ebing bei Bamberg?



## Tiger1508 (4. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch ein paar Tipps für den Baggersee in Ebing bei Bamberg geben.
Ein paar Freunde und ich wollen so in zwei Wochen dort auf Karpfen fischen und abends auf Aal und evtl. Waller gehen.
Ich habe gehört das der Main genau an den Baggersee entlangläuft, und habe gedacht abends am Main zu fischen.
Wo kann ich am besten am Baggersee auf Karpfen fischen, und wo am besten am Main auf Aal und Waller?
Wäre gut wenn man nicht so weit laufen müsste!!
Ach ja und wo bekommt man dort Tageskarten und brauch ich eine für den Baggersee und eine für den Main?

Mfg 

Tiger1508#h


----------



## Tiger1508 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Baggersee bei Ebing bei Bamberg?*

Hallo, kann mir wirklich keiner helfen????


----------



## duck_68 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Baggersee bei Ebing bei Bamberg?*

Hallo Tiger,

habe Deine Frage erst gerade zufällig gelesen, wenn Du wiedermal was aus der Gegend wissen möchtest, poste die Frage am Besten im 9er Postleitzahlen Forum.

So, genug gelabert. Zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage:

Im Baggersee Ebing (der des Sfv Bamberg) kannst Du im Frühjahr Karpfen am Besten direkt unterhalb des Sportplatzes in den Flachwasserzonen fangen. Parken könnt Ihr direkt am Sportlerheim, von dort aus sind es keine 3 Minuten ans Wasser. Für Boilies dürfte es in Ebing noch zu früh sein, aber Versuch macht kluch Auf Mais / Maden geht immer was...

Da Ihr keine Vereinsmitglieder seid und auch keine Jahreskarte habt, ist es problematisch an die hinteren Bereiche des Sees zu gelangen. (Schranke!!) Der Fußmarsch dort hin dauert ne Weile.... Das Befahren des Campingplatzes gibt außerdem richtig Mecker|krach: 

Für Aal dürfte es auch noch etwas sehr früh sein. Waller kannst Du im See eigentlich kpl. vergessen. Im Main gehen wir nicht vor Mitte bis Ende Mai auf Aal/Waller (Wasser sollte mind. 10°C haben!!) Die einzigen vernünftigen "Aalstellen" im Main bei Ebing sind auf der Seite, die dem Campingplatz gegenüber liegt - aber macht Euch zu dieser Jahreszeit wirklich keine Hoffnungen#d 

Die Tages-/Wochenkarten bekommt Ihr bei NB-Angelsport in Hallstadt.

Wenn Du noch Fragen hast, nur zu!!

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Tiger1508 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Baggersee bei Ebing bei Bamberg?*

Danke Martin für deine schnelle Antwort!!!

Werde sobald ich dort war bescheid geben ob wir was gefangen haben!!#6 

Mfg Tiger1508


----------



## duck_68 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Frage zu Baggersee bei Ebing bei Bamberg?*

Viel Erfolg#6 

Martin


----------

